# Grinder dilemma...for Espresso grind



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

I found a lot of info on grinders but the more I look the more I'm getting bummed out...

The reason is, the good grinders are:

1) too expensive

2) too big

3) manual ones are too small, slow and make small portions...

I searched this forum for some decent grinders, budget manual or electric, but didn't really find what I am looking for...

Isn't there a manufacturer that makes small(er) affordable grinder only for espresso grind? One setting extra fine for espresso and 1-2 portions at a time would suit me fine...

Is there such grinder?

What is there available that grinds (espresso) acceptably?

Thanx for your thoughts.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Do you have an idea of how much you want to pay?

Also too big ? I have just sold my Ascaso i-mini grinder (on the forum) and that was quite small

One setting for espresso would not work, as the grinder needs to be ajusted either finer or coarser to suit the beans you are using.

Tell us your budget-sizes etc and see what people come up with!


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi someone more experienced will be able to advise you better than me.but the iberital mc2 grinder seems to be recommended on here a lot as an acceptable budget espresso grinder.you can buy them from happy donkey


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi , what would your budget be ? What process or machine are you planning to make your espresso on, and what is your availble space. If the forum has these then , people far more experienced than me will be able to make some more specific recommendations for you. As I am beginning to learn in my journey ,getting the right grind and therefor the right grinder is absolutely key to the quality of coffee you produce.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm sick of hearing the word grinder









In general I've found that its not worth buying cheap if you can avoid it. You just end up replacing sooner than you expect. I suggest that a eureka mignon would be a sensible all round, small, compact, high quality espresso grinder. Up from there you're gonna get really expensive, really quick.


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

mike 100 said:


> Do you have an idea of how much you want to pay?
> 
> Also too big ? I have just sold my Ascaso i-mini grinder (on the forum) and that was quite small
> 
> ...


Hi and thank you all for replies.

*My budget* is less than 100 pounds for a used one.

The machine will be *Gaggia Classic.*

*BIG* is for example Eureka Mignon, relatively speaking...Don't get me wrong, what I'm saying is that you look at the grinders and they have a bean hopper for 1/2 kg!! I want to grind enough beans for 1-2 doubles at a time.

*Good* size is the Ascaso i Mini, so far that one looks the best of those I've seen...still kinda high, but I guess I have to get used to...

Optimal size would be i Mini without the hopper...

Thank you all for feedback, great forum.

Edit: how is the Gaggia grinder?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've got a Mignon and it's tiny. Was actually really surprised at how compact it was when I unboxed it.

.


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Two doubles = less than 2 minutes on a hand grinder.

Not as bad as i thought, i just got a a hario for filter and do 20g in about a minute.

From what i recall the hario and porlex are ok for espresso


----------



## fluffykiwi (Dec 19, 2011)

For under 100 quid I'd go for a hand grinder assuming you don't mind grinding yourself.

A hario would make enough for a double shot, maybe about 100 turns and would be approx 30-40 quid

"Should" produce a more consistent grind than many sub 100 quid electric grinders and does espresso fine. Unless you join the second hand brigade of course (which I have up the scale!)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

OP, you are not going to easily find the grinder you desire for the price you have, therefore a compromise is in order. A Mignon is quite small. The hopper is quite small,in coffee terms but as the grinder d=grinds on demand, then all you need to do is add the beans you want to grind, when you want to grind them. You do not need to fill the hopper up and let them sit.

The Classic, although considered an entry level machine, is quite capable of making a very good cup of coffee, but, it can only make a shot out of whatever you put inti it. the Classic despite its size, needs quite a fine grind. If you ask the Classic owners on here what grinders they have, you are going to get a wide variety of answers, but on the whole, finances will drive your choice. I would say, as already suggested, to get a hand grinder until such point in time as you can afford to step up a little. Coffee is an addictive expensive habit, ask anyone that!

There is nothing more frustrating, than asking a question, being given the answer, ignoring the advice, doing your own thing and constantly producing duff shots because of that!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

fluffykiwi said:


> A hario would make enough for a double shot, maybe about 100 turns and would be approx 30-40 quid


Wouldn't want to use a hand grinder for espresso other than emergency back up - too much hassle.


----------



## gtanny (Jan 6, 2013)

are you sure you know the size of the mignon if you look at http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/compactgrinder1closerlookv3.pdf they are pictured together and they are almost idential in size

as said for under £100 go for a hand grinder and save up... the mignon is generally reccomended (along with the stepped Vario) as the best small grinders by some distance

edit: sorry the review above covers the i1 and i2 not the i mini... still they are 4 'compact' grinders so thats about the limit on size


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 2660


The Mignon is pretty small...I was surprised how compact it was when I unboxed it.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> The Mignon is pretty small...I was surprised how compact it was when I unboxed it.


Sorry this is off topic; what jug is that to the left? Looks like a nice size.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Wouldn't want to use a hand grinder for espresso other than emergency back up - too much hassle.


Isn't the HG1 a hand grinder


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

haz_pro said:


> Sorry this is off topic; what jug is that to the left? Looks like a nice size.


Motta 35cl. I've only used it a few times and never successfully!


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

*Thank you all* for input and photos

I considered hand grinder, but I know I will get tired of always grinding, (and Not good for my wife) I am basically forced to get an electric one.

Actually the Mignon is pretty small, thanks for posting the photo, it shows me the size relative to machine.

I think I will wait for a *used* Mignon, Ascaso i-mini grinder, or something similar..

Have a good weekend...

PS, if anyone sees any good grinder "deals", can you post in Deals please?...and Gaggia Classic too...still looking... THANKS

TIA


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

soundklinik said:


> *Thank you all* for input and photos
> 
> I considered hand grinder, but I know I will get tired of always grinding, (and Not good for my wife) I am basically forced to get an electric one.
> 
> ...


John Lewis sell the ascaso for 160 if you want to buy new


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Those grinder would be a good choice if your after something compact. Would be worth looking at 2nd hand too, the Mignons do tend to hold their value quite well and go for about £200. However you may get a bargin from Gum Tree. Or you may want to decide to buy new for the warantee.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

I used my Porlex hand grinder for about 4 days before I bought a Rocky for £100 (not the best, but perfectly fine for now). Its a great hand griner, but if I had been forced to keep using a it for any longer I would have gone utterly insane.

1-2 minutes does not sound like a long time, but it feels like an eternity at 7am. Also when you are learning (2 month on I still am) it's completely demoralising to pull the 3rd bad shot of day which you have hand ground and your arm is aching.

I take the Porlex on camping/holiday trips now for my Aeropress only.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Forgot to say, I started off using a porlex hand grinder for espresso which is ok but became a ball ache after a couple of months. The other issue I had with it was not being able to get in between click settings for the grind, so I ended up getting a Mignon. On the plus side I still use the porlex for work for cafetiere.

I'd probably recommend saving up and getting a better grinder. The other option would be to get a 2nd MC2 for about £80 ish, see if your into this coffee malarki. If you are then you can sell it for about the same price if you chose to upgrade the grinder. Just a thought.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

autopilot said:


> I used my Porlex hand Its a great hand griner, but if I had been forced to keep using a it for any longer I would have gone utterly insane.
> 
> 1-2 minutes does not sound like a long time, but it feels like an eternity at 7am. Also when you are learning (2 month on I still am) it's completely demoralising to pull the 3rd bad shot of day which you have hand ground and your arm is aching.


Haha ....I couldn't agree more, so much effort resulting in repeated disappointment


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Mike mc said:


> John Lewis sell the ascaso for 160 if you want to buy new


Available cheaper than that.........http://www.homenetproducts.co.uk/ascaso-imini-12-230-grinder-abs-black.html


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I use an Aeropress in work. Use my Hario Slim to grind for it. Didn't used to mind doing the beans for it by hand but now I've got my a Classic and a Mignon grinding three shots of beans every morning with the Slim to take with me is such a rigmarole.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Used mignon on eBay now, try making em an offer.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eureka-Coffee-Grinder-Mignon-/140989152547?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item20d39bbd23


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

I can't believe he has more mignons, must have sold 7+ by now.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Maybe even 8+


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Which does beg the question as to whether he is actually legit as he is basically telling lies every time anyone speaks to him. First it was he had a couple, then he had 2 and a mate had 2, then two more just turn up out of the blue, now even more turn up. This model is not available in the uk only mainland Europe is just starting to smell a bit fishy now.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

It is a bit wierd, I did look into the business though at the time as he was speaking to me about it and it was legit. Maybe he was/is trying to increase demand.


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

The previous listing for this was 'ended by the seller because the item was lost or broken': Eureka Coffee Grinder Mignon | eBay


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

He has ended multiple this way, presumably due to out of eBay settlements.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Totally all of them have been ended outside of ebay


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

strange, most of these Mignon's have the hopper/ doser lids missing!


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

HDAV said:


> Available cheaper than that.........http://www.homenetproducts.co.uk/ascaso-imini-12-230-grinder-abs-black.html


Wow, this is quite good, I think I will go for one of those, unless I find something second hand...

Thanks everybody for input


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

soundklinik said:


> Wow, this is quite good, I think I will go for one of those, unless I find something second hand...
> 
> Thanks everybody for input


LEt us kn ow how you get on, that grinder is may fall back if i cant find a used bargain....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You will probably find something at the grind off!


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Im in the same situation.

Bought a refurb Classic. Should be here by Friday and next need a grinder. Currently got Porlex but hand grinder takes too long so want a MC2 or iMini I2.

Only around £10 difference between them but rather pay less then £100 for 2nd hand.


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

http://www.orphanespresso.com/OE-PHAROS-Hand-Coffee-Grinder_p_3977.html

http://www.orphanespresso.com/OE-LIDO-Manual-Coffee-Grinder_p_4682.html

They look so beautiful, must be great to own...looks like serious grinders....

Just thought I share the pics...

Anyone has one?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

nekromantik said:


> Im in the same situation.
> 
> Currently got Porlex but hand grinder takes too long so want a MC2 or iMini I2.
> 
> Only around £10 difference between them but rather pay less then £100 for 2nd hand.


Have done a spreadsheet of the best new prices I could find in the uk on grinders which Glenn said he would put up it covers the up to £300 plus a bit new with vat so probably the £100-£200 used mark, keep an eye out for it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Check out the Grind Off - the Lever Legend has bagged one. If you go, you will be able to see it in action.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

soundklinik said:


> http://www.orphanespresso.com/OE-PHAROS-Hand-Coffee-Grinder_p_3977.html
> 
> http://www.orphanespresso.com/OE-LIDO-Manual-Coffee-Grinder_p_4682.html
> 
> ...


Sorry, previous post referred to this.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

HDAV said:


> Have done a spreadsheet of the best new prices I could find in the uk on grinders which Glenn said he would put up it covers the up to £300 plus a bit new with vat so probably the £100-£200 used mark, keep an eye out for it.


Ah ok thanks.

Only issue with second hand is you could be waiting a while before you find one.

If I can get a MC2 for £120 new I might go for it. Got a contact who knows someone willing to sell theirs so waiting on that!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

nekromantik said:


> Ah ok thanks.
> 
> Only issue with second hand is you could be waiting a while before you find one.
> 
> If I can get a MC2 for £120 new I might go for it. Got a contact who knows someone willing to sell theirs so waiting on that!


NOt found an MC2 that low (or anywhere except happy donkey) but have found but have found a conical burr grinder for £124.99 brandnew....... looks similar to the MC2 but i think different, gumtree has a few inc a kitchenaid for £99 used.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy Donkey have increased it to £114 + VAT few years ago.

Only my contact can sell me it for £120 inc VAT and delivery but he cant guarantee it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

if you are not in a hurry the mc2 i have at the grindoff will be available for around £80


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> if you are not in a hurry the mc2 i have at the grindoff will be available for around £80


Is it the doser or doserless one?


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> if you are not in a hurry the mc2 i have at the grindoff will be available for around £80


Thats good price!

Let me know if you sell it for around that much.

Am interested.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

oddly enough i have both the doser and doserless version, neither will be more than £80


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> oddly enough i have both the doser and doserless version, neither will be more than £80


I would like the doserless version please.









Are they new but will be used at the grindoff and then sold?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I doubt they will be new, but god loves a tryer! They will be as good as new as no doubt coffeechap will inspect and clean them. At the end of the day, there is not much to go wrong with a grinder, in as much as it is a case, a switch, a motor and some burrs...


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

While the MC2 is an entry level grinder, for £80 it is an absolute bargain.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> I doubt they will be new, but god loves a tryer! They will be as good as new as no doubt coffeechap will inspect and clean them. At the end of the day, there is not much to go wrong with a grinder, in as much as it is a case, a switch, a motor and some burrs...


I dont know how Grind Off works I thought they might get new grinders and use them for the event and sell them off.

I agree £80 is a bargain and thats why I said yes to him


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

forzajuve said:


> While the MC2 is an entry level grinder, for £80 it is an absolute bargain.


I agree with forzajuve £80 for a 2nd hand MC2 is a bargain. I was thinking of picking it up for a mate of mine who is after a compact grinder but doesn't want to spend over £100.


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

I don't want to start 2 threads on same subject, but I found * Rancillio Silvia V.3 and ROSSI RR45 grinder for 295 pounds.*

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10543-Rancillio-Silvia-V-3-and-Rossi-RR45-advice

The question is on the grinder, because it comes with it. I googled it and it seems to be a high quality machine, although it was modified, = doserless now and misses the hopper.

But it comes free, with the 18 month Rancillio...And he would not separate them. If he did, few euros off won't buy me a grinder, so I'm stuck with it in a good way IF it is a decent, used grinder?

Thoughts? TIA


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

I don't want to start 2 threads on same subject, but I found * Rancillio Silvia V.3 and ROSSI RR45 grinder for 295 pounds.*

The question is on the grinder, because it comes with it. I googled it and it seems to be a high quality machine, although it was modified, = doserless now and misses the hopper.

But it comes free, with the 18 month Rancillio...And he would not separate them. If he did, few euros off won't buy me a grinder, so I'm stuck with it in a good way IF it is a decent, used grinder?

Thoughts? TIA


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

on a US forum they seem to get good review and are classed as a small step down from a super jolly! sounds like a cracking deal on the set up if not abused and all working


----------



## Rusk (May 5, 2013)

What's the gaggia mdf like for espresso ? Sorry only posting really to get count up!


----------

